# 01805558338



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2004)

Hallo, 
Ich wurde eben um2:52:58 Uhr von der Nummer einmal angeklingelt. 
Ich denke das es hierbei um eine Abzocke geht. Deshalb möchte ich davor Wahrnen dort zurück zu rufen oder gar eine SMS zu schreiben!
Mich würde auch interessieren ob ich die einzige bin???!!!
Habe und werde auch nicht zurückrufen.

Ich wurde schon mal vor langer Zeit von einer Nummer aus australien angeklingelt. Da hab ich herausgefunden das es sich um eine Abzocke handelt. Woher haben die unsere Nummer??? 

Liebe Grüße ZippZapp


----------



## Gluko (12 Juli 2004)

Hallo ZippZapp,

schau auch mal in den Thread "+491805555665". http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6356

Gruß
Gluko

Edit: Link eingefügt


----------

